# Crane: Would it be worth it to you for a romantic 30th celebration for two?



## Egret1986 (Dec 4, 2012)

We have an oceanview 1BR/2BA exchange into the Residences at the Crane in April for our 30th anniversary.  It is an 1176 sf unit (ultra spacious) with a small balcony off the bedroom.  I have no interest in upgrading to the suite with a plunge pool since the posts on TUG indicate the sun doesn't usually shine on them and they are cold.

Now, the personal infinity pool looks awesome.  These units are 2009 sf (super spacious) with access to a much larger patio accessed from both the bedroom and living area.  Looking at the floor plans, I would assume the extra square footage is the patio and pool and not the unit itself.

We plan to precede the week at the Crane with a week in Miami, probably doing a lot of different things.  As far as our week in Barbados (never been there), we plan to make the Crane the destination with only a couple of excursions.  Mostly, we just plan to enjoy the resort, rest, relax and enjoy our time together in paradise.

I'm sure the prices quoted probably don't include tax (gotta check on that).  The quoted rate would be $1176 for the week.  That's a lot of cash for the use of a one's own private pool; but, hey, it's a celebration.

Has anyone had the suite with a private infinity pool?  I'm looking for opinions from those that have stayed at the Crane and know the resort.  Would this huge splurge be worth it or save the cash to put towards fun in Miami?

Thanks! 






One Bedroom Ocean View Suite with plunge pool
Upgrade Charge US$80.00 per night

One Bedroom Ocean View Suite with 28ft pool
Upgrade Charge US$168.00 per night


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Egret.
Have stayed 3 times...once on exchange, and twice paid full pop because we loved it so much (and we never pay full pop for anything!!).
I can't imagine a more romantic spot! It sounds perfet for what you want to do.
We love the plunge pools on the units and never had an issue with them being cold (we're from Canada eh!)
All one bedroom units in the residences have plunge pools. Only the jr. suites do not have an ocean view or a pool.
We too hummed and hawed about upgrading to a large pool but it was expensive. We have 2 kids and probably used the plunge pool more than anyone in the whole place so we probably shoul have gone for it. If it was just 2 of us I wouldn't bother. In building 2 there are a few regular plunge pools on the main floor and that quickly became our favorite unit.
Oh I can taste the rum punch!!
We actually booked it again for an extended long weekend adults only cause it is such a romantic place!
Relax and enjoy. You can always make your mind up when you get there.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Thank you! I've got to admit I'm a bit confused though about the plunge pools*



lobsterlover said:


> Hi Egret.
> Have stayed 3 times...once on exchange, and twice paid full pop because we loved it so much (and we never pay full pop for anything!!).
> I can't imagine a more romantic spot! It sounds perfet for what you want to do.
> We love the plunge pools on the units and never had an issue with them being cold (we're from Canada eh!)
> ...



The resort confirmed that I had a one bedroom in the Residences with an oceanview, but indicated that I would need to pay to upgrade to a plunge or infinity pool.  I sure don't want to pay the extra for a plunge pool if "All one bedroom units in the Residences have plunge pools."  I'd also be curious why they wouldn't have indicated that to me.  On their website, there is pricing for the three categories in the Residences; 1Br w/oceanview, 1BR with oceanview and plunge pool, 1BR with oceanview and infinity pool.

I mentioned it over the phone tonight to my husband and quoted the price for the infinity pool.  His response was "no way, that's crazy."   Probably just an extravagance that is unnecessary.  

I've read all your posts on the Crane over the last couple of years.  We were supposed to go in 2011, but problems cropped up prior to buying the airfares and we cancelled the exchange.  The airfares are bought for this trip.  We're going and can't wait!  

About the rum punch.  Had an experience with some rum punch in the Caribbean many years ago with my husband.  It was all good, but had to get back to a waiting cruise ship on foot after jumping off the tour bus to go to the bathroom at a roadside bar.  Remember chasing goats down the road. Really don't remember much after going up the gang plank.  Don't remember how we got back to our cabin.  Just remember waking up the next morning wondering, what happened?  It's a memory that we've laughed about over the years. Everything in moderation, right?! :rofl:


----------



## alanmj (Dec 8, 2012)

Egret,

We've been now 3-4 times to The Crane. 

See the Resort Map at: http://www.thecrane.com/About-The-Crane/Resort-Map/

In Buildings 2, 3, 4 and 5, there are four units on each floor, with the two middle units being 1br and the two end units being 2br but can be used as 1br with a studio lockout. I don't know about buildings 8 & 9, but they seem the same.

The format of buildings 2-5 is the following:

Ground floor: All units have a 28ft pool.

Other floors: The end units (xxx1 and xxx4) have plunge pools. The middle units (xxx2 and xxx3) do not.

We were there in December, and hardly used the plunge pools we had. April it may be hot enough that you would use a plunge pool. The big advantage of the ground floor (or 1st floor as you would say) is that the deck is huge.

The best building, in our view, is 5. It is set away from the rest of the resort and views directly over the ocean. Buildings 2-4 view over the pools, and there can be some noise from kids, and even adults.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 8, 2012)

We stayed at The Crane during a hurricane in October 2010.  It was an adventure.  The staff was amazing.  We were unable to use our plunge pool.  However, who needs a plunge pool when you have the pink sand of The Crane beach?  Congratulations for your wonderful marriage.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 8, 2012)

You want romance ?  Well, the Crane is _the_ destination.

It's such a wonderful place and the beach is one of my favorites.

There are some great restaurants or you can have a chef prepare a meal in your suite (the staff could help you with this).

We stayed in unit 10 (the old building) and had a chef from outside of the hotel whip us up a lovely meal served on the lanai overlooking the ocean.

Our chef worked on yachts and is not available for a while as he's out on a round-the-world voyage, but I found this:

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowTopic-g147262-i230-k5479976-Private_Chef-Barbados.html



--


----------



## wptamo (Dec 8, 2012)

Great posts and informative , thanks ! I'm looking to take wifey for a milestone birthday in May 2014 and private pool or plunge pool is almost a must... So if I hear correctly I can exchange if lucky, for a one bedroom, then pay for the plunge pool unit.... 

That is my plan!

Just wanted to thanks for all the info, this site is great!!!

Ps.. Not all Canadians can handle cold water eh....lol < is spoiled from swimming in Marco in the summer !


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Great info!  Thank you!*



alanmj said:


> Egret,
> 
> We've been now 3-4 times to The Crane.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll call prior to arrival and make a request for a building.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 8, 2012)

*I read your review.  Amazing how the resort and staff handled things.*



pianodinosaur said:


> We stayed at The Crane during a hurricane in October 2010.  It was an adventure.  The staff was amazing.  We were unable to use our plunge pool.  However, who needs a plunge pool when you have the pink sand of The Crane beach?  Congratulations for your wonderful marriage.



My husband and I discussed the infinity pool after my post.  We decided we might be too inclined to stick around the unit after paying that kind of money.  You're absolutely right; you can sit around and swim in a pool any time.  We would rather be on the beach!  Thank you for the congratulations.  We are truly blessed to have found each other.  And they said "it wouldn't last!"  

Thank you for your review.  That said a lot about the resort and staff.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Great idea and great link!*



Beaglemom3 said:


> You want romance ?  Well, the Crane is _the_ destination.
> 
> It's such a wonderful place and the beach is one of my favorites.
> 
> ...



As was posted earlier, why worry about paying for a private pool when you've got that beautiful beach?  I'm definitely going to look into the personal chef.  That would be really romantic.  

We can't wait!  Not long now!  Thank you!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 8, 2012)

We had ours on the lanai of unit 10 (old bldg.). I am waiting for that particular unit in a winter week to become available. It is the closet to the ocean and the view is splendid.


Some notes:


The concierge is very nice at the Crane and can book tours for you. They don't book "Ted'sTours", but I highly recommend them.  Ted can be very talkative, so if that grates on you, the concierge's booking is a nice tour, too. http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...s-Hastings_Christ_Church_Parish_Barbados.html


Oistin's Friday Night Fish Fry is fun. 
  The Crane will arrange their small van to take groups of you back & forth.  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...ry-Oistins_Christ_Church_Parish_Barbados.html

The Crane will take a small group of you for a nominal fee to the supermarket.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Ted's Tour sounds like our kind of tour.  Thank you for the suggestion.*



Beaglemom3 said:


> We had ours on the lanai of unit 10 (old bldg.). I am waiting for that particular unit in a winter week to become available. It is the closet to the ocean and the view is splendid.
> 
> 
> Some notes:
> ...



Reviews were great, except for a couple.  I liked what this 14 year old said in her review, "......though not for grumpy miserable people who can't take a joke."  We like having fun and sharing some laughs.  :rofl:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have guide books on Barbados and would be happy to send them to you.


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 8, 2012)

To read up about Barbados go to:
www.insandoutsofbarbados.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Good photos of the resort and beach here:

http://honeymoons.about.com/od/barbados/ss/cranebeach.htm


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Thank you both.  I'm about to explode with excitement!*



Chrisky said:


> To read up about Barbados go to:
> www.insandoutsofbarbados.



Wow, a whole book of info. 



Beaglemom3 said:


> Good photos of the resort and beach here:
> 
> http://honeymoons.about.com/od/barbados/ss/cranebeach.htm



This is a place that I can see us coming back to in the future.  

We celebrated our 25th with a Tradewinds cruise in the BVIs.  While we've had many awesome vacations over the years, that was a favorite.  I do believe our 30th trip is going to present some stiff competition for that one.  My mother once said that of all the places that she had ever been that Barbados was a favorite.  

:whoopie:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 9, 2012)

These are good and there are more on youtube.  Oh, the sand is like spun sugar and the water is warm & clear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8kWywwpEL4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPRyCbOVUvU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er_PCsH5GzU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbTtKVBFQJw

Enjoy !


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 9, 2012)

*You're awesome!   I didn't think about youtube!*



Beaglemom3 said:


> These are good and there are more on youtube.  Oh, the sand is like spun sugar and the water is warm & clear.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8kWywwpEL4
> 
> ...



I checked out some others, along with these.  One had a family enjoying their plunge pool; that looked very tempting.  It all looks wonderful.


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.beachesofbarbados.com/
The above link is excellent to view the beaches in Barbados.  Just click on the names and you'll view a short video of the beach.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry for a delayed response but just got back from Vegas....
I've just re- read this and as for the plunge pool confusion, it is Residences of the crane that all 1 beds have plunge pools. It's the Park residences that are in behind there that possibly don't. So when they are telling you the residences, there are, park and crane.
Here's my crazy family in the building 2, main floor pool. It's not shown but to the left is beautiful ocean view.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57KFGCXm-qM


----------



## alanmj (Dec 16, 2012)

lobsterlover said:


> I've just re- read this and as for the plunge pool confusion, it is Residences of the crane that all 1 beds have plunge pools.



No they don't lobsterlover from guelph. The middle two 1 bedroom units on the 2nd to 4th floors in buildings 2-5 (Residences) don't have plunge pools, and I think also buildings 8-9. Those middle units are numbered in (2-5)0(2-4)(2-3), where (2-5) is the building number, (2-4) is the floor number, and (2-3) is the unit number. So for example 2032 is in Building 2, floor 3, room 2. No plunge pool.

It is ONLY the end units (ends in 1 or 4, so (2-5)0(2-4)(1 or 4)) that have plunge pools.

You can see that when you see photos of the Residences.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 16, 2012)

*That was my understanding from what I have read, so I was confused*



alanmj said:


> No they don't lobsterlover from guelph. The middle two 1 bedroom units on the 2nd to 4th floors in buildings 2-5 (Residences) don't have plunge pools, and I think also buildings 8-9. Those middle units are numbered in (2-5)0(2-4)(2-3), where (2-5) is the building number, (2-4) is the floor number, and (2-3) is the unit number. So for example 2032 is in Building 2, floor 3, room 2. No plunge pool.
> 
> It is ONLY the end units (ends in 1 or 4, so (2-5)0(2-4)(1 or 4)) that have plunge pools.
> 
> You can see that when you see photos of the Residences.



Thank you for the clarification.

We'll just see what we are assigned to when we get there and decide if we want to upgrade at that time if we don't get the plunge pool.  From the youtube video that lobsterlover provided, looks pretty enjoyable!


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 17, 2012)

ooppss. My mistake. Too many margaritas in Vegas.


----------



## dmorea (Dec 26, 2012)

Dumb question  

Crane sounds wonderful... Is it all inclusive mandatory for timeshare trades? What are your dining options like?


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 26, 2012)

*No Mandatory All Inclusive*



dmorea said:


> Dumb question
> 
> Crane sounds wonderful... Is it all inclusive mandatory for timeshare trades? What are your dining options like?



This is the info I received from The Crane when I inquired about meal plans.

Please be advised that the upgrade charges are inclusive of taxes and service charge. The meal plans are as follows:



Breakfast Plan- US$25.00 per adult per day and US$10.00 per child per day (ages 3-12)

MAP Plan ( breakfast & dinner)- US$70.00 per adult per day and US$35.00 per child per day (ages 3-12)

FAP Plan (breakfast, lunch & dinner) –US$88.00 per adult per day and US$44.00 per child per day (ages 3-12)

Please note that no beverages are included in the meal plan costs with lunch and dinner.  Some items on the menu may have an additional supplement but these items are usually marked so that you are aware.


----------



## dmorea (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks ,  so do most do the all inclusive ?  Where can you eat if you dont ? 

Are there options nearby that arent on the plan or does the all inclusive just make sense here?


----------

